# Golden pic



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll wait until I hear you open the door, THEN I'll come downstairs for walkies.










Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Awww, just lovely!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwww can I take her home?????? Nice piccie, if a bit big, I only have a wee netbookie thing :roll: :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The dog matches the curtains

Loddy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

As a dog lover, that pic just makes me smile.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Loddy,

I take it you are no Golden owner. The carpets and our fleeces (jumpers) match the dog! 

Dave


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaaaaw! What a beautiful face


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Loddy,
> 
> I take it you are no Golden owner. The carpets and our fleeces (jumpers) match the dog!
> 
> Dave


We went for a Labradoodle for that very reason. The temperament of the Lab / Retriever but without the shedding.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

That's the trouble with retrievers - once you have been owned by one then you will never choose another breed  

Lovely picture Dave.

Sue


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Loddy,
> 
> I take it you are no Golden owner. The carpets and our fleeces (jumpers) match the dog!
> 
> Dave


My last dog was a Goldie and as you say , we all matched

loddy


----------

